# Forum update this week - SSL



## Janet H (Feb 6, 2020)

This week you will see a small change in the address bar of your browser as we move to an all SSL platform. (more reading here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTPS)

For a long while now the forum login pages (where password info is passed) have been secure (httpS) but as noted by many, the rest of the site was not. We had delayed updating the entire site because there are thousands of links in posts to offsite images that are not https and those images might break (not display in posts). As those links recede in the rear-view mirror with the passage of time, we're hoping this will not be a major problem for forum readers. Look for the little lock icon in your browser address bar this week. 

If you are an app user and run into trouble after the update, you may need to remove and reinstall the app.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 6, 2020)

Thanks Janet!


----------



## msmofet (Feb 6, 2020)

I already have a lock icon in my address bar.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2020)

Thanks Janet. I just looked at my address bar and the padlock is there. I had noticed that it wasn't there before.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 6, 2020)

That's great, thank you *Janet*! 

I noticed that the site was secured this afternoon while I was "lurking" as well.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 7, 2020)

Thank you Janet, for all you do to keep this board up and running.


----------

